# Alte Spiele Bei Vista



## djsanny22 (17. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute 

Ich habe mir mal nach langem wieder das Spiel "You Don't know Jack" 
installiert ging soweit auch gut nur Starten konnte ich es nicht 

Scheiß Vista halt naja, habt ihr ne idee wie ich das spiel zum Laufen bekomm 
gibts da ein Programm oder ein Patch oder sowas in der richting ?


----------



## steinschock (17. Juli 2009)

Probier mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus, 
mit rechter Maus auf Eigenschaften (Im Statmenue oder Ikon )und dann ...


----------



## djsanny22 (17. Juli 2009)

Das habe ich auch schon Versucht geht aber leider nicht hab Vista 64 bit


----------



## Mexxim (17. Juli 2009)

eine möglichkeit: XP in ner VM

ansonsten müsste es aber mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus funktionieren, vllt noch als admin ausfürhren..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## steinschock (18. Juli 2009)

?? Ich hab auch Vista 64.

VM wäre auch eine Lösung da werde ich mich mit Win7 auch mal auseinandersetzen um einige alte Sachen wieder zu Spielen.


----------



## djsanny22 (18. Juli 2009)

oki es geht dank euch 

ich hab mal nicht XP genommen sondern 2000 damit gehts 

windows 7 ist besser da geht das spiel auch wunderlicher weiße 

danke noch mal


----------

